# Climber Killed?



## MasterBlaster (Jul 29, 2003)

Has anyone heard about a climber getting killed in some national park over the weekend?


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 29, 2003)

http://groups.google.com/groups?dq=&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&th=29b3589d86c996fc


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 29, 2003)

Tom, you need to chek the box "Automatically parse URLs: " or go to the user CP and set it up so that it is done automaticly.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks, Tom. I thought it was a tree climber - bad luck for them, though. Lightning's chased me out of a tree a few times.


----------

